# Testors Me 163



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2010)

Walked down to my local hobby shop (a block away - Jeez, I love this town!) and while rumaging through the kits found this little kit. Never knew Testors made planes besides the paint and was curious. And the price was right for a 1/48 kit. Can anybody tell how it builds out and any problems?

Oh and the big question is can anybody tell me why I HAD to get this jet?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2010)

I've had the Testors Me 321 He 111z and they went together fairly nicely, did not have any issues with them so hopefully it spilled over onto their other kits.

Now in regards to your 2nd question, the answer obviously is "because".


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jul 30, 2010)

Testors 1/48 Me-163 Komet

Hope this helps! Just a quick internet search.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)

Built one a looooooong time ago, pretty basic not too bad considering it's age. Compared to the Dragon release it's Chalk and Cheese...

and "because" is right!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 30, 2010)

Testors kits seem to be sparse in detail (To me) and sometimes don't have great fits. If your willing to add extra detail it will make a great model. 

Ask Guttorm he built on in 10 minutes  (IIRC)

From the review Jack posted 



> "This kit is probably one of the worst 1:48 scale models that I have ever attempted to build. At the time I purchased the kit there were very few offerings at 1:48 scale and I decided to attempt changing this “sow’s ear into a silk purse”!
> 
> One of the first things that become apparent is that the canopy scales out at about 0.30 metres in thickness and is represented as a single piece with the armoured screen as two lines inscribed on the inner surface. It also becomes painfully apparent that if you like building cockpits, (and who doesn’t?), then this kit gives you almost nothing to use. A single laughable pilot is supplied on a rudimentary seat that is attached to the fuselage on two locating pins.
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Oh and the big question is can anybody tell me why I HAD to get this jet?



Jet? JET!!! Horror of all horrors! You should be drawn, half-hung quartered!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2010)

[email protected], yer right!!!

Rocket, powered egg,zoomy thingy.

I had to get this because one such member would have killed me if I didn't!


----------



## otftch (Jul 30, 2010)

I believe that kit is from the old Hawk molds.
Ed


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 30, 2010)

Ed's got it right. It was a rare Hawk kit back in my youth. Also. as said the detail is very sparse.


----------



## tango35 (Jul 31, 2010)

If i see this kit, i know i am young to the modeling, because i never seen it before; but i built in the past the Cessna Skymaster and so the fit will be good. Gooud Luck and stay us informed .

greets Thomas


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2010)

A lot of the old Hawk kits, tough basic, were good overall, especially for the time, and allow a lot of scope for scratch-building etc. I should have some pics and layout drawings of the cockpit if you need them Chris.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2010)

Its not something I'm gonna do at the moment. Just collecting! 

Gotta gear up for the BoB Group Build. Still haven't figured out what plane - I mean what Hurricane.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2010)

I know what you mean Chris. I've got two 'emils' to do in 1/32nd, but want to add the Ju88 for the Czech museum, and another Hurricane. Time and space won't allow though.....I think......


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2010)

Built that kit years ago. Very simple build OOB and, as the guys say, pretty sparse in detail in the cockpit.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Its not something I'm gonna do at the moment. Just collecting!



So, you've become one of _those,_ have you now.....a _collector?_


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah always have been, always will. Jan, can you tell me why I had to get this kit?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Because of the egg shape, you love scrambled eggs!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 2, 2010)

look closer to the box art.....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2010)

It's number '13' ........


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll be.......


----------

